# age guess??



## 4 Way Shooter (Apr 11, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what years the Pearson A.J. Classic was produced? I have one. It shoots great but boy do I take a lot of guff when I show up next to the guys with the 04's and 05's.

Thanks.


----------

